# مبدا دوبلر وتطبيقاته في التصوير بالامواج فوق الصوتية



## bassel hatem (11 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الى كل الاحبة في هذا الموقع الكريم اقدم لكم ملف يشرح بشكل مختصر مبدا دوبلر وتطبيقاته في التصوير بالامواج فوق الصوتية.
مقتبس من احد مواقع الشركات العربية


----------



## نصر الدين دياب (12 فبراير 2008)

ممتاز جداً والف شكر


----------



## glucose (12 فبراير 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## الحقير (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ســلطان (22 مارس 2008)

فعلا مبدأ مهم ...
تستاهل الشكر


----------



## عبدالله محمد العنز (23 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ولرحمة الله وبركاته هذي اول مشاركة لي احب اشكر مجهودك الي تستاهل عليه الشكر حقيقتآ وشكرآ


----------



## دكتور المستقبل (27 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :
لم أتمكن من تحميل الملف فهل يوجد تفسير لذلك مع العلم أنني بحاجة ماسة إليه
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## دكتور المستقبل (27 مارس 2008)

أنا عم بنتظر الرد لا تطولوا علي عندي تسليم حلقة بحث


----------



## فاضل نهار (28 مارس 2008)

لا استطيع التحميل


----------



## almathhji (28 مارس 2008)

ما شاء الله شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

thank you are the best


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (3 أبريل 2008)

شرا جزيلا لك .
موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## saboun (4 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أبريل 2008)

تحية طيبة .

الموضوع رائع ومفيد .

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم ايدك .

وننتظر مشاركة جديدة واكثر فاعلية .

تقبل امتناني.

البغدادي


----------



## خالد بوارشي (8 أبريل 2008)

موضوع جيد 
وبظن ان الدوبلر للان ما أخذ حقه بين تقنيات التصوير


----------



## خالد بوارشي (8 أبريل 2008)

موضوع جيد 
وبظن ان الدوبلر للان ما أخذ حقه بين تقنيات التصوير


----------



## مداد الأفكار (9 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووور جدا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

معلومات مفيدة جدا شكرا لك


----------



## فل الشام (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع غاية في الروعة 

و كنت بحاجة ماسة له و أتى في وقته

جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بك المسلمين
*


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على مجهودك ،،،، لكنني لم أتمكن من التحميل هل هناك حل !!!! وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو بدر الحلبي (6 ديسمبر 2008)

للاسف الملف مضروب 
ممكن نتغالظ على المهندس باسل صاحب المشاركة ونطالبه باعادة رفع الملف
شكرا


----------



## محمد جزائر (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (6 ديسمبر 2008)

عفوا !!!! أخي باسل ماقدرت أحمل الموضوع أرجو المساعدة !!!
وشكــــــــــــرا


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## kimojet (15 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## م/احمد زاكر (16 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قانعة (20 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدالقبالي (20 ديسمبر 2008)

:77::77: مشكورين على الملف الرائع جدا :77::77:

وبالذات ان الشرح بالعربي لتسهيل الفهم

 والرابط شغال وسليم 100% 





​


----------



## أمير الزمان (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اشكرك على هذا الايضاح​


----------

